# past papers



## mjay1991 (Jan 10, 2010)

hey!! i'm a first year student!!
i was wondering if anybody could help me find good past paper books!!! 
in tests i know the answers but i'm unable to present it!! so any sort of help will be much appreciated! =)


----------



## arhama (Mar 12, 2011)

yeah try maryam model papers they hav model papers as well as answers of every question and for past papers i use kiran past 5 years papers do read it and pray for me that i too get good grades this time


----------



## shanikhan (Dec 23, 2009)

arhama said:


> yeah try maryam model papers they hav model papers as well as answers of every question and for past papers i use kiran past 5 years papers do read it and pray for me that i too get good grades this time


I regret that I never used them


----------



## arhama (Mar 12, 2011)

shanikhan said:


> I regret that I never used them


ahan ............ i m using them .................


----------

